# Master Sergeant Michael Crawford Interview



## DasBoot (May 29, 2011)

I'm sure a lot of the Marines on here know MSgt Crawford personally. Good interview- short, only  little too it. But still nice to hear from a servicemember.

http://kfhradio.ramp.com/m/audio/33...michael-c-crawford-interview.htm?pageid=38433


----------

